# Irish taxi drivers - do they care at all?



## truthseeker (14 May 2012)

Ive taken 4 different taxis in the past few days.

2 of them were ordered from the local company, 2 picked up on the street. 

Of the 4 of them, 3 were Irish, the last one today, I flagged down on the street, was non Irish. His car was absolutely spotlessly clean, he himself was dressed well, he was very polite, chatty without being pushy, a good driver and a smooth journey.

All 3 of the other taxis were old, worn, filthy dirty, smelly, the drivers were all shabbily dressed and their personal presentation was not good.

The car this morning was particularly bad, it was absolutely reeking of cigarette smoke, the interior was filthy - not just the kind of dirt that a hoover or quick clean up can sort out, but old yellow ingrained dirt in the walls and ceiling.

The drivers themselves were reasonably nice people, and one of the cars was more old and worn than dirty, but the car is the tool of the trade, I cannot understand how or why the Irish guys have such down at heel vehicles and they themselves are not well presented and yet non Irish are able to show up in a beautifully clean car dressed well?

Obviously this is a generalisation, and I have had the occasional clean taxi with an Irish driver, and the occasional dirty one with a non Irish driver, but it seems to me that the majority of Irish taxi drivers just dont make any effort at all.

Rant over.


----------



## Purple (14 May 2012)

Yea, how'd the exam go?


----------



## truthseeker (14 May 2012)

Good thanks Purple, have had 2 so far, 2 to go, so pressure still on.

Ive writers cramp, I have written prodigious amounts, now whether or not what I wrote is the right stuff or the relevant stuff is another matter!!

I was the only person who asked for extra paper today, and I asked for 3 extra lots of it - god help whoever has to grade my short novel answers lol!


----------



## micmclo (15 May 2012)

I get a lot of taxis

I never use ranks, those lads would grumble at you after waiting for a long while
So I flag them down, they're are only delighted for your fare and don't care even if it's a short local fare
I've stood down the road from ranks and flagged drivers down, every bad experience I've ever had came from a rank. Those drivers can be frustrated and in awful form

The Irish lads I get are grand, no problems
Cars are good too, no way am I flagging a 1987 Toyota Corolla.

The African lads are ok but they never give discounts, never ever!
If I'm flagging down someone and the fare is 5.30 or 5.20 the Irish lads will almost always round down. 
It balances out if the fare is 4.80 or so I round up.
I know I'm not entitled to get a round down but it happens so often I'm just used to it

And while the African guys are good drivers I do have to direct. No driver in any city knows every estate but still, I have to direct some drivers and others I don't
Having to direct someone is just annoying and I don't like it when most others I deal with know where I am instantly

So I go with the local guys


----------



## bullbars (15 May 2012)

I think there is always going to be cases that leave customers with a bad taste, be the foreign/Irish/new car/ old car; but what I can never understand is why city taxi's never have to have common livery and properly uniformed drivers. Drivers should be tested and have background checks done regularly.


----------



## terrontress (15 May 2012)

The rest of the world over, taxis either have high entry barriers (eg London knowledge exam, Munich's new Merc E Classes) and a decent wage or else have people doing the job who are prepared to work long hours for very little money (eg New York).

Dublin was strange in the 2000s where you had people who could start driving a taxi for less than €1k but were earning more than civil servants. People couldn't wait to get in to taxis and throw money at getting a lift home. It didn't matter if it was an ancient car which had come to the end of its life in Japan and then got shipped to Dublin. As a result, a lot of labour came in to the taxi industry as it was an easy shilling.

Too many people jumped aboard the bandwagon and there is less money about so people are demanding a certain class of taxi.

I think we will ultimately end up somewhere between the two models I have presented above.


----------



## bullbars (15 May 2012)

I'm not suggesting an E-class by a long shot! Toyota/mazda/VW saloon is fine. If I'm in a taxi, it;s not a limo, its strictly function over fashion. It is the way they are presented and maintained that gets me. 

Common taxi livery and uniformed driver's would smarten the whole system up.

I await the usual moan that it would then force them to buy a different car for their every day use.


----------



## truthseeker (15 May 2012)

terrontress said:


> there is less money about so people are demanding a certain class of taxi.



I think an expectation for it to be reasonably clean and not reeking of cigarettes is not too high an expectation to have. 

Although I did take a taxi last year that was reasonably clean but had no suspension so the journey was very unpleasant.


----------



## dewdrop (15 May 2012)

Sllighty off topic but what is all the fuss about the green light on the roof of taxis.  In the Canaries they all have these green light when free to pick upa passenger.  Incidentally the drivers spend most of their free time cleaning and dusting their cars which activity i rarely see here.


----------



## micmclo (15 May 2012)

There is no story with the green lights

It's hard during the daytime to see if a taxi is free
If you want to flag someone down you can't see the yellow light or at least it's difficult to see. 

The green light helps you see if a taxi is free as it drives towards you


The journal.ie spun it into a racism story 
http://www.thejournal.ie/dublin-taxi-drivers-using-covert-signal-of-irishness-444694-May2012/


> A NUMBER OF taxi drivers in Dublin may be using a covert symbol to signal – to each other and to interested punters – that they are Irish.
> TheJournal.ie has learned the green lights fitted to the top of some taxi roof lights are intended – in some instances – to let potential customers know that the driver is of Irish origin – and not a non-Irish national



What nonsense!
journal.ie is trash
And anyway they don't even report news, all they do is copy news from other sources and edit it around a bit


----------



## Bronte (16 May 2012)

About 2 years ago in Swords got a taxi, oh my goodness was it bad.  Definitely a smoker and we went to put shopping bags in the boot which was completely full of all kinds of things.  Good thing we weren't going to the airport as no way would one be able to put even one suitcase in their. To be honest we didn't complain as I felt, not sure, he was an ex con, just my impression.  Maybe his accent fed my prejudices.  

Isn't this what taxi regulation was all about.  Don't they not impose minimum standards.


----------



## Firefly (16 May 2012)

I wonder would there be a market for a "Nice" taxi-company in Dublin? One where the cars are spotless and relatively new, the drivers are well presented and have had their backgrounds thoroughly checked. Would you pay an extra few bob for this?


----------



## dereko1969 (16 May 2012)

Bronte said:


> About 2 years ago in Swords got a taxi, oh my goodness was it bad. Definitely a smoker and we went to put shopping bags in the boot which was completely full of all kinds of things. Good thing we weren't going to the airport as no way would one be able to put even one suitcase in their. To be honest we didn't complain as I felt, not sure, he was an ex con, just my impression. Maybe his accent fed my prejudices.
> 
> Isn't this what taxi regulation was all about. *Don't they not impose minimum standards*.


 
They do but they're not exactly laden with resources to inspect every single one of the 30,000+ taxis in the country.


----------



## truthseeker (16 May 2012)

Firefly said:


> I wonder would there be a market for a "Nice" taxi-company in Dublin? One where the cars are spotless and relatively new, the drivers are well presented and have had their backgrounds thoroughly checked. Would you pay an extra few bob for this?



Maybe Im just too fussy but Id like to add:


Driver polite and doesnt shove his racist, sexist, bigoted opinions down your throat during the journey.

Knows his way.

I think there would be a market for it, particularly when people are going to events where they are dressed up. I went in a taxi with a couple to the registry office a few years ago, she was wearing a lovely dress and beautiful cream coat. We sent the first taxi ordered away because it was too dirty for the bride to get into in a lovely cream outfit.


----------



## johnd (16 May 2012)

To be honest we didn't complain as I felt, not sure, he was an ex con, just my impression.  Maybe his accent fed my prejudices.  

Isn't this what taxi regulation was all about.  Don't they not impose minimum standards.[/QUOTE]

I feel the same - have you ever meet a Dublin taxi driver with a neutral accent?  They all sound like the same. Last year, cos of snow, my wife took a taxi to work. She felt nervous with the driver he was so aggressive in his conversation with her. Throwing questions "Were u workin' - wha' you do? Never bleeding heard of tha" etc. She couldn't wait to get out. give me non Irish drivers anyday.


----------



## terrontress (16 May 2012)

Firefly said:


> I wonder would there be a market for a "Nice" taxi-company in Dublin? One where the cars are spotless and relatively new, the drivers are well presented and have had their backgrounds thoroughly checked. Would you pay an extra few bob for this?


 
I don't think they are allowed to charge any extra, there is a maximum fare.

I also believe that the taxi companies all share work around if they don't have enough drivers to cover the calls that come in. You could book from this company and end up with Dirtbird taxis instead.

The only real solution, in Dublin anyway, is a decent public transport system which is run to meet the needs of its users and not for the benefit of the people working on it.

A taxi should be a luxury. Especially at the prices they charge.


----------



## Delboy (16 May 2012)

terrontress said:


> The only real solution, in Dublin anyway, is a decent public transport system which is run to meet the needs of its users and not for the benefit of the people working on it.
> 
> A taxi should be a luxury. Especially at the prices they charge.



sure why would a capital city need a bus/train service after 11 at night!!!!
Once shared a gaff with an aussie girl who worked in Tempebar at weekends. Always had to get a taxi home if she finished work after 12 as the buses had stopped. Crazy...
I've been to big towns on the continent where the public bus service runs for about 18-20 hours a day, even if on reduced numbers in less social hours


----------



## Purple (16 May 2012)

Firefly said:


> I wonder would there be a market for a "Nice" taxi-company in Dublin? One where the cars are spotless and relatively new, the drivers are well presented and have had their backgrounds thoroughly checked. Would you pay an extra few bob for this?



I use National Radio Cabs the odd time I need a taxi and always get a clean taxi which arrives on time. 
I have no connection with them, I'm just a happy customer.


----------



## TarfHead (16 May 2012)

Whatever about extra lights on the roof, some of them need to learn how to use the lihght they currently have  !

On Sunday evening I left The Point and went looking for a taxi. As I walked up the quay I raised my arm to flag down 5 taxis that had their 'For Hire' light lit. All of them already had passengers on board as they whizzed by me.

And, in contrast to other opinions on the green light, I believe this is 'dog whistle' racism. I recall a few years ago some tried to put tricolours on their roof signs.


----------



## truthseeker (16 May 2012)

terrontress said:


> I also believe that the taxi companies all share work around if they don't have enough drivers to cover the calls that come in. You could book from this company and end up with *Dirtbird taxis* instead.



I laughed at this - it must be who I keep getting them from!!

On the subject of it being a luxury - why? Its not a highly skilled job. All the driver has to know is how to drive and a rough idea of his way around. And judging by this thread and personal experience, they are not putting much money or effort into the tools of the trade, the cars.

If the prices were a bit lower more people would taxi and there would be more work. Overpricing it means that people avoid using them. (I think this logic is faulty but cant see why - anyone?)


----------



## Purple (16 May 2012)

Taxi rates are the maximum fare they are allowed to charge. They are free to charge less. Some firms advertise that they charge X% less than what's on the meter.


----------



## micmclo (16 May 2012)

National Radio Cabs
So national they only serve one county



TarfHead said:


> And, in contrast to other opinions on the green light, I believe this is 'dog whistle' racism. I recall a few years ago some tried to put tricolours on their roof signs.



Reading too much into it I think
I've commented to drivers before I can't see if they are free or not as they drive towards me in the daytime
Well they are nearly past me by the time I see
The lights will help here


The football is coming soon and lots of people will have stickers for that
Is that racism? Can we have C'mon Ireland stickers?


----------



## Firefly (16 May 2012)

TarfHead said:


> Whatever about extra lights on the roof, some of them need to learn how to use the lihght they currently have  !
> 
> *On Sunday evening I left The Point and went looking for a taxi. As I walked up the quay I raised my arm to flag down 5 taxis that had their 'For Hire' light lit. All of them already had passengers on board as they whizzed by me.*
> 
> And, in contrast to other opinions on the green light, I believe this is 'dog whistle' racism. I recall a few years ago some tried to put tricolours on their roof signs.


 
Maybe they had a short fare to make and by leaving the light on they were able to guage the demand on the street


----------



## terrontress (16 May 2012)

truthseeker said:


> On the subject of it being a luxury - why?


 
In other cities with a decent public transport system, a taxi is very much a luxury. In Dublin it is more of a necessity but it is priced as a luxury.


----------



## truthseeker (16 May 2012)

terrontress said:


> In other cities with a decent public transport system, a taxi is very much a luxury. In Dublin it is more of a necessity but it is priced as a luxury.



I was thinking of somewhere like New York where taxis are pretty cheap. But yes, I agree with you.


----------



## terrontress (17 May 2012)

truthseeker said:


> I was thinking of somewhere like New York where taxis are pretty cheap. But yes, I agree with you.


 
Even there it is a luxury. You can take the subway for $1.50 and stand amongst the general population or else you can get in to your own cocooned air con space of a taxi and maybe spend $10.

My brother was once a barman out in NYC. Him and all his Irish friends were all making fortunes but spending it just as quickly.

People from the south got no chance of going home, those from the north could go home once, apply for whichever passport they didn't have and then head back.

Anyway, the accepted wisdom was once you got sick or immobile it was game over. There was a girl who had been there with him and I met up with her in Dublin after she had come home. She had fallen in the snow and broken her wrist and could no longer work the bars, no longer earn tips, no longer pay rent.

But she decided to try to hold out and see if she could make it work. She phoned her mother and asked if she could send some money to help her through the tough patch. Her mother sent her $200 and this girl's response was "I spend more than that on taxis in a weekend!".


----------



## micmclo (17 May 2012)

A friend of mine was over there and working in construction, pulling good money
Got hurt and broke his arm

They wanted $3,000 for the xrays and treatment 
Didn't have it so just took the xrays and came home

I may curse James Reilly and the HSE but at least we don't have that situation here



terrontress said:


> People from the south got no chance of going home, those from the north could go home once, apply for whichever passport they didn't have and then head back.




Before biometrics I was told about a decade ago that if you're on the system and flagged you have one more option

Get a new passport to replace your current one and put your name as Gaelige
Irish being the first offical language of the State and you are entitled to do it if you wish

The US authorities wouldn't pick on this

Could have been a myth but I'm not sure
And that's long over now with electronic tags and biometrics


----------



## dereko1969 (17 May 2012)

Delboy said:


> sure why would a capital city need a bus/train service after 11 at night!!!!
> *Once shared a gaff with an aussie girl who worked in Tempebar at weekends. Always had to get a taxi home if she finished work after 12 as the buses had stopped.* Crazy...
> I've been to big towns on the continent where the public bus service runs for about 18-20 hours a day, even if on reduced numbers in less social hours


 
Nitelinks have operated for years at weekends. They operated mid-week during the early part of this century.


----------



## Firefly (17 May 2012)

Purple said:


> Taxi rates are the maximum fare they are allowed to charge. They are free to charge less. Some firms advertise that they charge X% less than what's on the meter.


 
Well, if you interfere with the market by restricting the price a taxi can charge then you're pretty stuck with the quality/offering out there...no incentive at all to offer something more up-market.


----------

